# How to use Windows PC as a FIR Audio Processor



## JdM12 (Nov 10, 2014)

This is a tutorial explaining how to configure a Windows PC to do all filtering, equalization and phase linearization:
Windows PC as a FIR Audio Processor

Slightly simplified workflow:
Media player --> WDM Audio --> Hi-Fi Cable & ASIO Bridge --> ASIO4ALL --> VSTHost & ConvolverVST --> USB audio Digital to Analog (U-DAC8) --> Power amps --> Loudspeakers


----------

